# How much exercise?



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I was just wondering how much exercise your poos get in the day? 

I wonder if Gandhi is getting enough and would be good to hear from others what you do


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly gets at least an hour..2 20-30 minute walks and then a run in the park She's going to be 2 soon though and is very high energy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

R&R have a quick morning walk - say 15 mins, but ten of this is off lead.
If I use the dog walker, they will get a ten minute in lead during the day.
And then their big walk which I would say is anything between 30 minutes to an hour -again this is all off lead across the fields, so they will walk / run triple the amount that I do.
I make sure their always panting and ready for a drink by they time we get home! 
Then I'm guaranteed cuddly poos and a peaceful evening!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

During the week, Tilly has 20 mins before I go to work, 30 mins or so during the day with her dog sitter (plus lots of ball chasing in the garden!) and 30 mins when I get home from work.

At the weekend, it's usually 2x 30 minute walks, unless we take Tilly somewhere exciting for the day, then it could be hours!

All her walks are 80% off lead.

I read in an article once that dogs like cockapoos need a minimum of 20 minutes off lead high intensity cardio exercise per day, so even on a rainy day I make sure she has this!

She has quite a lot of energy in the mornings until she goes out for a walk, and then is chilled out for the rest of the day. X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus gets alot, but he has always been a very high energy dog.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine get a lot too - more while I am avoiding work 
Normal:
between 6:20 and 7:15, majority off lead
between 2:00 and 3:00 majority off lead
between 10:00pm and 10:20pm 10 minutes of which offlead terrorizing local fox population.

When I'm not working we add in extra morning walk frm 8:30 until whenever. I'll happily go two to three hours, would much much rather walk than do house work or gardening...
If Lizzie has after school stuff I will often take one or two dogs and walk them while she is doing her thing: drama one hour, Monday, cello half hour Tuesday, piano and sining 1 hour Wednesday...

And then if I'm fed up, or it is a nice evening I may well go out again for half an hour to an hour if there is nothing else that absolutely has to be done, or if I'm just avoiding the ironing pile 
No wonder my dogs are immobile most of the time we are home 

Oh and I am an open door person, if I'm in and the weather is ok the back door is permanently open - Inzi increasingly likes to immitate a lion basking in the sun on the top lawn observing Dot and Kiki (but mostly Dot) charging around, hurdling little walls, digging holes, barking at pigeons and seagulls...
No such thing as too much fresh air and exercise in my book.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

When he turned 1 we increased his exercise to 2x 40mins per day (mostly off lead) and started agility at the weekends which tired him out!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Week days are a mixture depending on what we are working and what days the girls go to daycare and what days my mum looks after them. They get 3 walks per day that vary time wise from 20 mins to 1 hour and the longer walk tends to be off lead for the majority, usually the beach or forest park. Two days per week they go to daycare, they run around all day plus get two walks which a mixture of on and off lead. I think off lead is best because they can control their activity and the always seem much happier after.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and the weekend is usually two bigger walks and lots of time at a different park or beach.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Interesting thread! We were itching for a Poppy to be old enough to walk further but the vet said around 13 to 14 months for things to be properly fused, strong and grown so we reigned ourselves in and had to plan clever use of trains and different walks than we wanted (it was so hard!) So on a week day our routine was and is about an hour across the fields in the morning, with most off lead, and in nice weather a repeat of that in the evening, or more usually a 15 minute lead walk. 

On weekends and sometimes in the week if Neil has a day off we usually do several 2 to 4+ hour off lead walks (with stops). When she was 12 months we limited that to 2 hours because she runs like a wild thing and covers about 10 times the ground that we do  On holiday this year we just went 'unlimited' and were all exhausted but happy.

For the record I want to live in Marzi's house


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Sophie loves her walks!! She turns 16 weeks on Wednesday and usually takes at least a 30-40 minute walk with me once a day with extra romping if she desires.  we have much more fun on the weekends when neither my husband or I are working. She loves the outdoors! The only frustrating thing about walking with her is that she absolutely must smell everything and stops me about every 15 steps or so to smell this, that, or another thing. She is so smart though! I am always surprised how even when I change our route she knows where to turn to go home.  all of our neighbors love her. Some even wait until we come by and send their kids to pet Sophie, or wave at us from their living room windows. What can I say, she is quite the little star.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, this is all interesting. We think Gandhi needs his evening walk to be a bit longer as he seems to have a new spurt of energy in the evenings.


----------

